# Help I need info on S&W 4505



## jazzdude1200 (Mar 30, 2012)

Greetings all, I am looking for any infomation on the S&W M4505, If you have one could you post a picture of it? My son has one but we can not find much info on it. Thanks in advance for any help y'all provide


----------



## Ascension (Apr 7, 2014)

You talking the airsoft?
If so
Here is a review on youtube




 The real 45 gen 3 SS is the 4506.


----------



## fiasconva (Jun 14, 2009)

The 4505 is a blued version of the 4506 and only a few of them were made and I think for only 1 year or so. They are rare and very collectible. The 4506 is stainless and the 4505 is carbon steel.


----------

